# pb de clavier



## mauizu (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai trafiqué mais je n'arrive plus à faire l'arobase,quand je fait "altgr" et le signe arobase ça me fait ça ø

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------

et dans le pavé numérique,le point fait une virgule=et le point d'exclamation,ça=


----------



## mauizu (4 Avril 2010)

Rebonjour, personne ne verrait une solution à mon problème?


----------



## houlala63 (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour !

Essayez cette manip'
Préférences systèmes -> Langue et texte ->Onglet Méthode de saisie 

(_Par hasard ce ne serait pas la case suisse roman/belge ou canadien qui serait coché ?_)

Si c'est bien cela décochez cette case 
veillez à ce que Français numérique soit bien coché et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir



Il n'y a pas de touche "AltGr" sur les Macs. Le "point" du pavé numérique donne normalement une virgule, et le caractère ø est sur la touche utilisée pour le @ sur les clavier de PC (AZERTY français)...

Alors, peut-être pourrais-tu préciser quel clavier tu utilises.


----------

